# I can't get my fridge to work



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

I've recently bought an Autoquest 400, which has an Electrolux RM 4206, 3 way(I think) fridge in it.

Can I get it to work-- No. I've tried it on gas, and, apart from once seeing a flash of ignition, through the window, never again.
When I switch it to 12 volt, The Zig display showns no sign of a voltage drop, and although it sports a red warning light lens, the light behind it doesn't come on. Could it be that that only comes on when hooked up to 240 volt?

I don't have an instruction book with it, so really I'm now at a loss, but, if there's anyone out there, who can offer advice about any vagaries that this model might have, or anything else I might have missed, I'd be well pleased

C


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

!2V only works with the engine running, and 12V position selected on fridge, 
Gas..Hold button in for at least 20 secs after igniting again select Gas on select Sw

Have you tried it on mains yet?

Have a look here for further help (Electrics section) very useful site!

http://www.caravanfaultfinder.co.uk/

Regards M&D


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi cyclic

Go to this page for the manual for the manual for your fridge... 
http://www.electrolux-ui.com:8080/1998/821/264802en.pdf <<<click here 
I cannot find the exact match to your quoted part number but I am sure this is the one you have :wink:

You will need the acrobat reader installed on your computer (most have it, if not download it from http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html)

The home page for the Electrolux User Manuals site is to be found at:

http://www.electrolux-ui.com:8080/master.nsf/HomePage

Below is the web page with the Manual it will be better to download it to your own computer from the address above.

Mike

[web:d38e6195b0]http://www.electrolux-ui.com:8080/1998/821/264802en.pdf[/web:d38e6195b0]


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks all.
At least i've got something to go on with, even if it means taking it in to be serviced.

C


----------



## 91332 (May 1, 2005)

Hi cyclic,
I have almost the same model of fridge and had also the same problem as you. Most of the problems in this kind of fridge (absorbtion) are in the burner. Use compressed air to clean, but probably you have to take away the metal protection around the burner first.
Myself, I diassembled the fridge and took it out from my motorhome (1-3 hours work). Never use any tool to clean the burner, only air. Rust is often coming down from the exhaust and the smallest flake can disturb the burner. I also had to change the ignition cable which is connected very close to the burner. Quite easy to change this cable (cost is about 20 euro) and you can do it yourself. While you are are working with the fridge, I recommend you check the metal spiral in the exhaust. You find this metal spiral in the upper side of the exhaust pipe where it is hooked. This metal spiral is essential for the cooling. 
Good Luck
/Göran


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

This was just the information that I was hoping for, with regard to the Gas operation, so many thanks Morris.

As it happens, yesterday, I part pulled the fridge from it's enclosure to see if there were any obvious reasons why it wouldn't work on 12 v. Behold, the 12 v switch only had one wire connected to it. The other one was between the two switch terminals, thus was no effin use at all. 
So I reconnected that and half heartedley looked at the LPG system and put it all away again, BUT, when I pressed the igniiter, it fired up first time.
Maybe I dislodged that piece of rust, or maybe I was just doing it right that time, but now it works 3 ways, as it should.
I think I'll fit an illuminated switch though, for the 12v. I have no way of knowing that it's on otherwise. There is a warning light for the 240v supply, but not for the 12v....strange :? 


C


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TIP
Put moth balls near the propane lines of the water heater and refrigerator. This will deter spiders. :wink:


----------

